# Mehrere Browser



## RalfZ (3. März 2004)

Ist es möglich mehrere Browser zu installieren expliziet den IE 5.5. und den IE6.0
ich brauche diese zu Testzwecken da der IE5.5. mir mein CSS zerhackt.
For Example http://www.ickesoft.de/Terracotta Stelen.php

Wenn ja wo bekomme ich den IE 5.5. noch her habe schon alles mögliche durchgeforstet bin aber immer wieder bei MS gelandet und die haben nur die &Generation.


Gruß und Danke Ralf


----------



## gothic ghost (3. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfZ _
> Ist es möglich mehrere Browser zu installieren expliziet den IE 5.5. und den IE6.0
> ich brauche diese zu Testzwecken da der IE5.5. mir mein CSS zerhackt.
> For Example http://www.ickesoft.de/Terracotta Stelen.php
> ...



hallo,
1. unter Windos mit dem IE.xx ist es nicht möglich da die Installationsroutine
     den IE automatisch auf die neue Version updatet  
2. Auf einer alten CD einer PC-Zeitschrift wie PC-Welt etc. oder in deren
   Archiven im Netz.
Eine Lösung wäre ein zweiter Rechner, oder Win.xx doppelt installieren  

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## RalfZ (4. März 2004)

Danke habe mir schon so was gedacht .
Werde wohl noch eine 2.Partition installieren.

gruß Ralf


----------

